# antidepressants (SSRIs) that dont cause d.?ERIC??



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Im just wondering are there any SSRIs more likely to cause d. My daughter has tried effexor,paxil and zoloft had to stop almost immediately. Are there any eg Prozac that are less likely to do this.I know there are the tricyclics.Thanks Gilly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tricyclics are more likely to cause constipation.SSRI's tend to cause diarrhea but can cause constipation.K.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

It makes sense they cause Diarrhea because they raise serotonin levels. With IBS-D you really want to lower them.


----------

